# Favorite Time of Day to Play



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

My favorite time to play golf would have to be during twilight. Not only is it the cheapest time, but the course is usually empty as well. For the most enjoyable and peaceful round on the other hand, I'd probably chose the early morning. 

Opinions everyone...


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

/#
Yep I would go for the evening too. Not only is it quieter but its a great way to relax after a stressful day at work


----------



## puttfordough (May 4, 2006)

sparky said:


> /#
> Yep I would go for the evening too. Not only is it quieter but its a great way to relax after a stressful day at work


I noticed "during work" is not one of the choices


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I tend to try and play early in the morning, for one you dont get any summer golfers clogging up the fairway, and another it keeps me out of the pubs the night before!


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm one for the morning because then you don't get stuck (hopefully) behind some idiot who's yakking it up on his cell phone! Everyone's there to play, not vogue on the courses...


----------



## xStyLe (May 10, 2006)

My favorite time to tee off is noon. It's perfect because when I'm done, I still have a day ahead of me.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

I like playing in the morning since it is a little damp out and the greens arent concrete yet.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

If I can make the commitment to wake up early enough, the morning is always great. But usually I play in the afternoon/twilight times just as the weather is cooling down.


----------



## acricketer (May 15, 2006)

The earlier the better for me.


----------



## dblcorona (May 16, 2006)

Early morning for me. But I'm a morning person anyway.


----------



## ma_wilson (May 16, 2006)

The wind here blows every afternoon starting about 4:00 so early in the mornings. Start at about 9:00 local time is perfect.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

I like to tee off at around 10am, that way when we're done we're ready for lunch...


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

I like early mornings as well, but i like afternoons the most. 1-4 pm


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

Where I live, its just to hot to be comfortable in the afternoon.


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Well then, where do you live?


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

central PA


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Penn? im from nj! not thatt hottt, its getting hotter. But in may/april is the greatest time to play in the afternoon. Its nice and warm, but when it gets to summer, thats when you gotta bring out the suntan lotion!


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

I dont know, I am always hot and therefore I like playing in the Morning and preferably in the spring and fall. I also like playing in the morning dew for some reason.


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Ohh, but sometimes in the morning too chilly for my taste..but what time? 9ish?


----------



## jag (May 19, 2006)

Defo the Morning for me.
Today I'm of to Drumoig(near St.Andrews) for a whole days golf.Bliss.


----------



## Mea92 (May 19, 2006)

I have to vote for morning as well - the earlier the better. Its mostly empty then and rather peaceful. I've never golfed at twilight - wouldn't it be hard to see the ball?


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

JTingly said:


> Ohh, but sometimes in the morning too chilly for my taste..but what time? 9ish?


9 is a good time to start, if not then maybe a little later.


----------



## jag (May 19, 2006)

Was out at 8.30 this morning, then again at 12.30 for the 2nd round.
It was a glorious day.


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Today? It was raining the whole day here. Lucky!!


----------



## arcelt (May 16, 2006)

I prefer the late afternoon and early evening before it gets too dark. It's a little cooler then and, to be honest, I am NOT a morning person. I find that many of the public courses I play are actually more crowded in the morning than in the later afternoon.


----------



## jag (May 19, 2006)

Yeah, we got caught up in some traffic on the morning round on the 5th hole, but got waved through.The afternoon round was great though, nice pace.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

arcelt said:


> I prefer the late afternoon and early evening before it gets too dark. It's a little cooler then and, to be honest, I am NOT a morning person. I find that many of the public courses I play are actually more crowded in the morning than in the later afternoon.


That is another one of the best times to play for me, nice and cool with no pressure behind you or in front of you.


----------



## GolfBoy (May 13, 2006)

I have to play in the afternoon. If I play in the morning, I still will be sleepy and will hit the balls very bad. Believe me, I've tried to play in the morning. It didn't work out.


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

My favorite time to play is in the early morning or in the late afternoon. I don't like having to be out on the course mid day when it is the hottest with the sun beaming down on me.


----------



## rustyb42 (May 29, 2006)

being a juvenile at my home course we all normally play 36 holes every day that we are on the course

this means that we tee off at about 9am for our strokeplay round
and in the afternoon we usually have a fourball betterball match against each other that starts around 2pm, that is unless we have a match that we have to play at another club.

If we are still feeling energetic after the 36 holes, my course has 2 loops that we can play, a four hole loop (the back four) and a nine hole loop (the old nine) which can provide great entertainment for mini matches and foursomes events


----------

